# Damascus slingshot ( wip )



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all. I havent been around much lately but i found something i could share over in this custom slingshot forum. Not sure if this allready exists but i could not find a Damascus steel (pattern welded) slingshot on the worldwide web. I am more of a knifemaker but i still am interested in slingshots to.The slingshot can be used with flatbands OTT or with tubes TTF. Here's how far i allready got on this work in progress. . I first forged a 85 layer stack of 3 different metals. One is 01 steel , another is plain car body sheet steel and the last metal is 99%pure nicklle sheet. After the weld i was left with a 5.5lbs (2.5kg) block of forged steel about 3/4 " thick....after squaring the billet up and flattening it it was still 4lbs heavy. I hope i can get the total weight down to 1.1 lbs or even less (0.5kg) when the slingshot is finished. In the pictures you can see the brute metal block after forging.....the flattened an squared block after a short etch in ferric chloride....the third photo is shaping the slingshot curves to fit my hand with a dremel and carbide bits. I will show the finished slingshot later when its completely finished.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks amazing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry my like button doesn’t work. Your post made my day


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I like steel frames. No stress test needed. They will not break.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guy's for the replies on my topic.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Even unfinished, it looks amazing!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That's for sure a luxury ss.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have not seen this done before . I look forward to the finished product .


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Well that is a thing and a half! Holy moly. Keep us updated, that is fantastic.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This one looks like it's gonna be special for sure!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

It is so beautiful... wonder if Forged In Fire will call you. They should have a special weapon day.
Today you will be making a damascus slingshot frame from these scrap heaps in your signature styles- ttf, ott, pfs, starship, or weaver...


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Good Lord. With that kind of start, it can hardly be anything but spectacular. I can't wait!
How long did it take to forge a billet that large?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Amazing work bro! I wonder what kind of scales you are going to put on it. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks MakoPat

. It took me 5 hours to get the billet forged and a few hours more to cut out the 85 seperate sheats of metal. Because is very wide in the end when because is gets flatter (about 5") it became more difficult to get it thinner ....i must have put it at least 30 times back in the gasforge. Along the way i also needed to cut grooves in the billet to get a pattern in the outside layers of the damascus....the layers in the middle are just straight.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Amazing work bro! I wonder what kind of scales you are going to put on it. Can't wait to see the finished product!


I have some amboina burl offcutts from knifes i made....i think it fits with the damascus pattern. I also am going to use some pure nickel and nickel silver as spacer material between wood and steel.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Ambonya burl! Wow that's gonna look awesome! Work your magic bro!


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Very interesting!


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Wow...bravo! Can't wait to see the end product.

So much talent in this place. Very inspiring group.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome. Happy sanding.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

This looks amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

An update on the progress. Liners in nikkel silver (middle liner 1/16 " ) and pure nickle (2 outer liners 1/64") added. The liner in the middle has some outcuts that are filled with blue colored hobby sand and ca glue.

I also milled some pockets in the slingshot forks to lower the weight a bit...put some amboina wood pieces in those pockets. The handle was next....i glued some amboina scales on. Now i have to sand , sand, sand. Think i can get the weight under 1.1lbs when the slingshot is finished. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1777030265712389&set=p.1777030265712389&type=3&theater


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That is a friggin awesome shooter! I really like the design. That Damascus steel is beautiful. Amazing craftmanship!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Woa thats cool, I wait that finish product photos


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Sharker said:


> Woa thats cool, I wait that finish product photos


Here they are.....though.i dont have any flatbands yet to put them on. I hope you like it . www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1780257278723021&set=pcb.1780257815389634&type=3&theater


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

a close-up http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1780257702056312&set=pcb.1780257815389634&type=3&theater


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love damascus! Your slingshot looks fantastic!

I don't know much about making damascus but I watch Forged in Fire now and then, and if you like thin shooters, that may make less work and weight if desired.

I have some slingshots that are of carbon fiber as thin as 6mm. As long as there is contouring the edges for comfort they are great minimalist slingshots. I was just shooting with the 6mm for a couple of weeks, though that one had minimal palmswell on it.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Love damascus! Your slingshot looks fantastic!
> 
> I don't know much about making damascus but I watch Forged in Fire now and then, and if you like thin shooters, that may make less work and weight if desired.
> 
> I have some slingshots that are of carbon fiber as thin as 6mm. As long as there is contouring the edges for comfort they are great minimalist slingshots. I was just shooting with the 6mm for a couple of weeks, though that one had minimal palmswell on it.


Thank you. Next time (if there is a next time) i will try making the slingshot much thinner...now its only slightly under 1.1 lbs . More of a custom showpiece than a every day use slingshooter. This slingshot was also really time consuming. Think it took me 55 hours total to get it finished.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Stunning, breathtaking slingshot.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a stoking lump of steel you started with - absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Stunning. Perfect word Matthew.

If extra-terrestrials cloned a Scout-

Magnificent.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Love damascus! Your slingshot looks fantastic!
> ...


I believe it took a lot of time. In watching the tv show I mentioned it gave me a little perspective the time it can take to work metal.

I guess getting a thin damascus sheet as part of a trade for me to make an Axiom champ is not likely? lol


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> HoutmeyersPeter said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


If you want a thinner damascus slingshot with about the same layer count ....you need to squash the billet even further, so more time and effort are needed to make this. This becomes also more expensive since i already used about 2 x 20 pound bottles of propane gas to get this far....the nickle sheet and 01 toolsteel is also expensive..The cost of gas , steel , wood , electricity used , sanding belts and sandpaper allready used was way over 120 dollar......no working fee added.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > HoutmeyersPeter said:
> ...


I was just kidding.

It interesting to hear the details. I find the more details I Iearn about a craft, trade or how something is produced, etc., typically the more appreciation I have for the end result.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

I can tell by how you'll attach handles you've made some knives, neat idea will be interested to see finished product. Nice work


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Just???? and ????and maybe????


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Jonesy22 said:


> I can tell by how you'll attach handles you've made some knives, neat idea will be interested to see finished product. Nice work


Thank you. You can see a few linked photo's of the slingshot finished(without bands) at # 25 and # 26.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That one is totally over the top!! Awesome work


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That certainly qualifies as functional art. Stunning looks and probably nestles right into your hand


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> That certainly qualifies as functional art. Stunning looks and probably nestles right into your hand


Thanks  It does fit in my hand well. Its just a bit on the heavy side. I must remember to attach a strong lanyard before shooting with it.....if this slingshot would slip from my hand by accident , i think i would be hospitalized with a severely fractured skull


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

HP,

That is beautiful work bro! You will have massive shoulder muscles after shooting that!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dang!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

The highest compliments I could give would only disparage your work.

Wow.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

something like a piece of art


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

something like a piece of art


----------

